# dorothee bär



## mc-hammer (23 Okt. 2013)

hi,

ich suche den fernsehauftritt von dorothee bär, lezte woche im ZDF bei Pelzig hält sich.
würde mich freuen was von ihr zu sehen


----------



## Classic (23 Okt. 2013)

Würde mich auch freuen


----------



## Max100 (24 Okt. 2013)

Dann schaut doch mal in die ZDF-Mediathek

Startseite - ZDF Mediathek


----------



## mc-hammer (24 Okt. 2013)

gibts auch bikini fotos von ihr?


----------



## Max100 (25 Okt. 2013)

mc-hammer schrieb:


> gibts auch bikini fotos von ihr?




Schick ihr ne Mail und frag sie 

Oder such mal hier 


https://www.google.de/search?q=doro...CS0AXv14GIBg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1120&bih=519


----------



## mc-hammer (26 Okt. 2013)

Max100 schrieb:


> Schick ihr ne Mail und frag sie
> 
> Oder such mal hier
> 
> ...



hab sie gefragt, aber sie hat leider keine


----------

